# dry fert mix help



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, so today I got my fert in the mail after 8 days of ordering it. Usps suck.

I order 1 lb of each( csm+b, mkp, kn03, k2s04). I found a lot ways to mix it online but having a hard time seeing which one work best. I read on their site(aquariumfertilizer)

That you mix 1/4 to 2 cup water for csm+b, and mkp. But what about kn03 and k2s04? How do I mix these 2?


I also read something that say don't mix csm+b with k2s04 in this one site. 


As for dose, its 1drop per gallon. Correct me if I'm wrong.




Thanks


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, I have no idea but I checked out your link and...wow. Looks like ill be ordering some too. Good luck with this stuff and I hope you can pass on some advise along the way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

To many site telling you to dose this n that so imma stick with just doing it by grams.
Dose right into the tank... 
If you do order some I would go n order a grams scale off eBay or buy at the store.
It will help you dose 0.1 grams better then trying to covert that in spoon.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Having done it both ways, mixture vs dry dosing I prefer the pre mix. It affords a lil bit more forgiveness, especially with KNo3.

Have a read here and get what you can from it. Should get you started in the right direction.

http://www.aquaticplantnews.com/apn/category/dosing-strategies/


----------

